# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  New kitchen / Laundry doors

## OBBob

So it turns out I'm not allowed to dig up this old thread.   http://www.renovateforum.com/f200/wh...ne-area-92582/   
Anyway, thanks for the AllBoard tip in that thread, I can highly recommend them. 
I recently commenced tackling the very dated laundry in our latest house. It's a long skinny room and had dark Bunnings green Laminex benchtop and painted dark green doors. The dryer sat on top of the washer at the end of the bench. It all felt rather cramped and not a very nice place to be.  
So ... after a lot of pondering (small rooms are always the hardest I think), we moved the washer so that it sat against the end wall at 90 degrees to the long wall and hung the dryer above it. This meant we could have a full wall of bench and continue it in an L shape over the top of the washer ... amazingly we now have 4.5m of bench in the laundry (bigger than a few kitchens I suspect)! Anyway, back on track ... I retained most of the carcases that were there because they were in good condition. I custom made one to fit the gap at the end where the washer was previously and purchased a couple of Kaboodle wall carcases from Bunnies (these are not too bad, solid backs etc., although not cheap). Then I measured (about four times  :Rofl5:  the door sizes and bench required and shot off an e-mail to AllBoard. A week later the pristine, gloss white Laminex benchtop, gloss white doors, kickboards, end panels, new hinges and push to open mechanisms arrived. Amazingly (big sigh of relief) everything fitted, with the only minor hiccup being a slight miscommunication of the hinge requirements for the corner cupboard door (easily resolved with a trip to Bunnings).  
What a difference new doors and bench can make and these guys were great to deal with.

----------

